# Fall Season Starts Saturday 10/9



## fireline

Anyone going


----------



## Southernsaug

I will be going. Love fall turkey hunting


----------



## bobk

Just watched a show last night. Nicks Wild ride. He was fall turkey dogging in Ohio. Never seen that type of hunting before. Pretty cool.


----------



## Southernsaug

I have hunted with a dog, but I prefer just getting out in the woods and finding them.


----------



## joekacz

Fall dogging for turkey in N.Y. State was pretty popular at one time….don’t hear about it much anymore…a lot of training goes into those setters….watched a video on it and it was very impressive dog work.


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> Fall dogging for turkey in N.Y. State was pretty popular at one time….don’t hear about it much anymore…a lot of training goes into those setters….watched a video on it and it was very impressive dog work.


It was all about watching the dogs work for me.


----------



## bobk

My new hen decoy.


----------



## Southernsaug

Pretty nice blind there Bob, I bet it has all the amenities . Man it's been hot trying to hunt. I have been quitting by 9:30 each morning I go. I usually hold off for a gobbler, but my bum knee has really compromised my hunting. So I may just bite the bullet and take a young jake or older hen. I have passed on several already and only saw two gobblers way off. Looks like just an average hatch this year from the number of poults I am seeing. Out of maybe 50-60 birds I have seen maybe 20 poults.


----------



## bobk

Cooling temps have arrived for you SS. Good luck hunting. I have not been out yet. I was just happy to finally see some hens that had poults. I counted 18 hens. First poults I’ve seen all year. The cat just stares at them. She’s getting old and lazy. Lol.


----------



## Southernsaug

tagged a gobbler this morning. THree came in srutting


----------



## Bprice1031

Southernsaug said:


> tagged a gobbler this morning. THree came in srutting
> View attachment 477614
> View attachment 477615



Nice bird. Congrats.


----------



## joekacz

You can tell people that they strut and gobble in the fall and they don’t believe you but I’ve heard and seen it more than once…it sorta shocks you when it happens… Great Bird.. congratulations!!


----------



## fireline

Nice Bird Congratulations!


----------



## fireline

I really enjoy going in the afternoon on a nice sunny day and try to spot and stalk a flock of birds, or get out in front and wait on them.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Southernsaug

Yeah I saw that the other day, I have no problem with it and wouldn't care if they made it only a 2 week season. This will cut out many incidental opportunity kills by deer hunters. I still don't think we have as big a problem as they think. The birds have just settled into a carrying capacity and we won't have more unless there's more habitat.


----------



## bobk

I doubt it will have any affect on the numbers. It would be interesting to know how many are shot from a tree stand. In the meantime I’ll just plug away at the raccoons and do what I can on my property.


----------



## DHower08

I wouldn't mind seeing a one week fall season or even just a couple days similar to muzzleloader season. I don't agree that it's a carrying capacity thing. I think it's a predation issue. If more folks would start killing racoons opposums skunks and feral cats we would see a huge increase in turkey numbers


----------



## Southernsaug

I don't disagree with the predator point at all. I think both things are in play and the predators have probably taken them below carrying capacity. I found two nest this spring that had been raided by predators, most like raccoons


----------

